# Teamspeak 3 verbindet nicht



## Nivâ (2. April 2012)

Ich wünsche alle einen schönen Abend und hoffe, dass man mir mit meinem Problem helfen kann. Ich wollte mich heute abend ganz normal ins Ts zum Raiden einloggen und stellte fest, dass ich auf unseren Ts Server nicht connecten kann. 
Ich habe es dann noch ein paar mal versucht, aber immer wieder war des vergebens. Die IP und das PW stimmten auch und ich versuchte dann ein anderes TS zu joinen, um nach Hilfe zu fragen. Dies erwies sich auch als fruchtlos, da ich auf einen anderen Server auchnicht connecten konnte. Dies war bei allen TS Servern so. Ich versuchte das ganze nun an meinem Laptop, aber auch hier ging nichts. Auch eine Neuinstalation des TS3 Clients half nicht. Ein Freund meinte, dass es womöglich an den Routerports liegen könnte, da ich letze Woche meinen router neu aufgesetzt habe. Es ist ein Speedport W700V. 
Ich hoffe, dass mir jemand helfen kann dieses Problem zulösen, da ich gerne wieder mit meinen gildenkollengen reden würde.^^


----------



## echterman (3. April 2012)

Ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich gestern abend so um 22:00 Uhr mitten in einer Partie LoL. TS3 verlor am laufenden Band die Verbindung und versuchte zwanghaft wieder zu verbinden.
Bin dann hingegangen und habe den Router(den selben wie TE) einfach mal für ausgeschaltet. Nach dem einschalten fand sich wieder alles.
Wie sagt man so schön: "Reboot tut gut"


----------



## Nivâ (3. April 2012)

@echterman
Ich habe schon einen Reset und auch Reboot versucht, aber leider verbindet er immer noch nicht, aber ich möchte dir trotzdem für deine Hilfe danken.


----------



## Leviathan666 (5. April 2012)

Nivâ schrieb:


> @echterman
> Ich habe schon einen Reset und auch Reboot versucht, aber leider verbindet er immer noch nicht, aber ich möchte dir trotzdem für deine Hilfe danken.



Hört sich in erster Linie nach einem Portrouting-Problem an.
Windows Firewall deaktivieren.
Ggf. Virenscanner mit Webschutz deaktivieren.
Bist du über LAN oder WLAN im Netz?


----------

